# New here/ everyones set up



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the sight and already love it, I'm 16 and will be heading out this weekend to pop some yotes. I just got a new coyote dedicated set up, and I'd like to here some of yalls as well!

So mine is as follows:
Weatherby Vanguard in .223 with a Simmons whitetail scope (will for sure upgrade soon) shooting American eagle 55 gr. fmj's, but will hopefully be getting the varmint round tomorrow.

I'll also keep yall updated on the progress for this weekend!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

That is my savage model 10 predator in .223. Im shooting 45gr winchester factory loads for now until they are used up then switching to handloads with sierra 53gr HP match bullets.

I also have a axis in 22-250 shooting 50gr bergers and a Tikka M55 .243 win shooing 55gr Ballistic silvertips.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Coyot.223.

I've got a Ruger M77Mk II in 243 Leupold 4.5-14x40
Ruger #1 in 204 Leupold3-9x40
2- AR's in .223 Both scoped
Savage Axis 22-250 Vortex 6-18x50
T/C Contender 14" 7-30 Waters Burris 3-9X40

Every thing I shoot is a handload.
Keep us posted !


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

That's one sweet looking rifle!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I shoot the breeze----I mean a Savage 12FCV in .243--hornady 58gr vmax with a Nikon Coyote Special 4.5X14X40mm, a Remington 700 in .270 with a Pentax LightseekerII 3X9X42mm--hornady 130gr sst (doesnt agree with yotes for some reason) a Remington 1100 30in full choke (old style choke--no screw in) #4 Buckshot..


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. Wow, yalls set ups sound real nice!


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum Coyot.223.
> 
> I've got a Ruger M77Mk II in 243 Leupold 4.5-14x40
> Ruger #1 in 204 Leupold3-9x40
> ...


Thanks! An will do!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyot.223 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Wow, yalls set ups sound real nice!


It sounds to me as though you are doing good for a 16 year old ! That's a nice rig !


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

1951 russian SKS with iron sights and bayonet shooting wolf 7.65 by 39...lol


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well thank you youngdon!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Coyot.223.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

6.5x284 i built off of a savage long action with a mueller eradicator scope.i hand load the 140 grain berger hunting bullets.its my all around deer,coyote,goundhog rifle.

then there is my 338 edge that i built and just happened to have it with me when i called this guy in.i wouldn't carry this rifle but it was what i had that day


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Quite the rig you have there, Congrats. on the yote.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT coyot.223

Remington R15 .223 with a Nikon Coyote Special 4.5x14x40


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Bogger01 congrats on the coyote.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow bogger ! Sweet rig man.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My arsenal is:
R-15 .223 Scoped with Nikon CS 3-9X40
Savage Model 12FV .223 Scoped with a Nikon Prostaff 3-9X40
Savage 24V O/U .223/20gauge Looking for Scope LOL
NEF Turkey Pardner Pump 12 gauge Dead Coyote choke


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Bones I looked at one of them dead coyote chokes do you like yours does it hold a good patern? Just was wondering that's all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holds a great pattern out to 50 yards with #4 turkey like I've never seen before. Devastating to say the least. I have a Hevi-Shot turkey choke too that does the same. A friend of mine picked up the Dead Coyote for me just before my surgery and I had to try it out. I know they say out to 70 yards but that's a stretch IMO.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bogger01 said:


> 6.5x284 i built off of a savage long action with a mueller eradicator scope.i hand load the 140 grain berger hunting bullets.its my all around deer,coyote,goundhog rifle.
> 
> then there is my 338 edge that i built and just happened to have it with me when i called this guy in.i wouldn't carry this rifle but it was what i had that day


 Personally I think with this rifle you have pictured, that you might be a bit undergunned, especially when taking nefarious yotes!!


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

you think so?lol.actually to be honest this thing is useless for killing a coyote.this one was killed at 300 yards straight through the heart and it still ran a LONG ways.the 250 grain smk never opened up


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

remington 700sps .243
55gr ballistic silvertips
Bushnell elite 4200 3-9X

Remington 11-87 3 1/2" up close n personal


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bogger01 said:


> you think so?lol.actually to be honest this thing is useless for killing a coyote.this one was killed at 300 yards straight through the heart and it still ran a LONG ways.the 250 grain smk never opened up


It's like shootin a mouse with a .50 cal. ! LMAO


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Ruger hawkeye 308 (many coyote kills)
AR-15 (one coyote kill, working on some more)
357 Ruger black hawk ( its got one coyote kill on it, need to add some more)
Knight muzzle loader (need to put a coyote kill on this one)
My bare hands ( need to put a kill on this one too)


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

im fixing on ordering a ar with a 16 " flutted bull barrel. found a site with the kit worth the money. it will be a .223 and thinkin on gettin a 6.8 spc uper for it too. as soon as i have it ill post pics as i know they are required .... with a good camera...lmaoand welcome coyot


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Howa 1500 .223 w/ Leupold 3x9
Winchester Mod 70 .257 Roberts w/ Simmons 44 Mag 3x10
Remington 870 12ga
Springfield 1911 custom lightweight 45ACP


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Wild Rogue.


----------

